# DIRECTV App for iPad finally integrates GenieGo and adds social features



## Scott Kocourek

*DIRECTV CoPilot*

DIRECTV CoPilot allows you to Tweet about the program you are watching, gives you key moments about the program and lets you share your thoughts online. Even better than that, you can get enhanced Cast & Crew information on your iPad so you don't have to interrupt everyone viewing just to find information about a particular actor or actress.

CoPilot is not currently available for all programs but if you see the "Launch DIRECTV CoPilot" button one click will take you to the next level of watching TV. CoPilot will start out being available for sports programming and other "events" and will eventually be expanded to more programs, including your recorded content.








*DIRECTV GenieGo*

The DIRECTV app for iPad is a complete package with the addition of GenieGo. Now the interface of GenieGo will look better than ever on your iPad because it is now optimized for your tablet.








The App is now a one stop shop including a remote control, the ability to stream live tv inside your home, stream recorded programs outside your home, access the DIRECTV on-demand library and lets you share your thoughts about what you are watching online.

_The DIRECTV App for iPad is available in the App Store. Android is expected sometime in the future._

_Source: Solid Signal Blog_


----------



## dennisj00

Was able to try the new app OOH on the iPad and the old PC client. The iPad client spun forever looking for the GG until I quit the multi-task and started over. It then crashed once or twice but settled in to present the Playlist from home.

The PC client worked fine.

Neither will Transcode or Stream from HR24-500.


----------



## Birdieman30

But, if you have an iPad 1 you are out of luck. The DirecTv app for iPad requires iOS 6+ to run. The lack of memory in the iPad 1 does not allow for iOS6+. So, no DirecTv on the iPad 1.
Can't even run the old app version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes that is true, but it's Apple's limitation not DIRECTV's that's doing it. Some of the stuff DIRECTV wants to do isn't possible with iOS5.


----------



## mrdobolina

Just playing around with the GenieGo aspect of the integrated app. Seems pretty "first version" to me. Trying to prepare and download a show and I don't see a progress bar that shows it's actually preparing. Hopefully that changes with future iterations. Also, tried to stream a show to iPad (before I started preparing the other show and on home network) and the app crashed. 

Still, nice to see GG integrated at all. It will only get better!


----------



## litzdog911

Very nice! Guess there's no reason to keep the standalone GenieGo App on my iPad anymore, huh? In fact, when I ran the updated DirecTV App on my iPad and went to GenieGo section, I had to "register" my iPad as a new GenieGo device, even though it was already to this iPad's GenieGo App.


----------



## dennisj00

Yep, even though you register the same name, it's for only one app.


----------



## peds48

I gotta admit, the picture is not up to par with the iPad resolution. I was expecting a much better picture


----------



## likegadgets

Recognizes DVRs fine, but does not download. As mentioned no progress bar, but even after a couple of hours nothing downloads to iPad (retina Mini).
I can stream OK though.


----------



## mrdobolina

I did the "delete the app and re-add the app", and now I see a dropdown section marked "download" for GenieGo functions. So there's that. However, it seems to have rendered my OOH inert on ALL devices. First it wouldn't do the setup on the iPad, then I checked on my Samsung GSIII, and it is no longer configured for OOH. Troubleshooting now.


----------



## tpm1999

Well...seems like the app is broken so far. It doesn't even recognize that I have a genie go. Deleted/redownloaded and got the same. Any thoughts? And yes, genie go solo app is working on the same iPad.


----------



## dennisj00

Try un-installing / re-installing. It should 'register' your GG on startup.


----------



## NR4P

When I first launched it the other night, it took over 15 mins to start loading my playlist, in Poster view. Spinner kept spinning.
Then once they started to appear, had rectangular boxes but no pictures or content in the box.

The next day, the posters were all there.


----------



## gpg

tpm1999 said:


> Well...seems like the app is broken so far. It doesn't even recognize that I have a genie go. Deleted/redownloaded and got the same. Any thoughts? And yes, genie go solo app is working on the same iPad.


Did you already have 5 devices registered for your GG? If so, you have to manually initiate registration in order to get it going because you have to delete a device before it will register the iPad. The app will ask you which device you want to remove as part of the registration process.


----------



## mrdobolina

Yeah, when I first updated the app I had to go into settings>GenieGo and do GG setup again. I already had 5 devices in use.

By the way, my earlier OOH issues were my own doing. I had changed the GenieGo's DHCP reservation address, and port forwarding was still setup with the old IP reservation. D'Oh!


----------



## tpm1999

There is no genie go in the settings...which looks like it doesn't even find it on my network. Genie go app works fine...redownloaded app...rebooted genie go...still the same.

Anyone get this to work on an iPad mini retina?


----------



## Laxguy

Works all right on mine. What do you see in Playlist? Can you use the filter to show what's available for download?


----------



## tpm1999

The playlist is strange... All of my recorded programs are there but they are only viewable on the DVR or rvu. Only a few that have on demand are streamable (most likely from on demand no through my genie go). No download options.


----------



## Laxguy

Can you see programs that are transcoded and ready for d/l? 
It did take a bit of fiddling to see the GenieGo stuff.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This is indeed very cool.

Look forward to seeing this on the Windows 8.1 and Android platforms some day too.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

No controls for fast forward or rewind?


----------



## mrdobolina

tpm1999 said:


> There is no genie go in the settings...which looks like it doesn't even find it on my network. Genie go app works fine...redownloaded app...rebooted genie go...still the same.
> 
> Anyone get this to work on an iPad mini retina?


You do have the updated app version, right tpm? Hit the blue menu button, then settings and about halfway down right under copilot should be the GenieGo "menu" to select.


----------



## tpm1999

mrdobolina is the winner! Even though I never had the app on this iPad until today (did have the genie go app though), it kept downloading the old version of the app when I went to the App Store. Even after deleting it multiple times....

Now I checked the AppStore again and it said an update was available. Weird stuff. Genie go works great. Ui is much improved but the pic quality still somewhat lacking....thanks everyone. Time to delete my genie go app.


----------



## Bill Broderick

The updated app won't allow me to register my iPad to GenieGo. After naming the iPad (I've tried the same name that I've named it in the GenieGo app and a different name), it asks me to enter my DirecTV.com password. When I do, it tells me that I've entered an incorrect password (which I haven't).

I tried logging the app out of DirecTV and then logging back in, to see if that would have any effect. After allowing me to log back into DirecTV, it still tells me that I've entered the wrong password when I try to register my iPad.

I only have 3 devices registered to my GenieGo (this iPad, an Android phone and my PC). So, it's not a matter of too many devices already being registered.


----------



## Bill Broderick

This morning, in an attempt to fix my problem with the updated app not allowing me to register my GenieGo, I reinstalled the app. Now it doesn't even show mr the GenieGo option in the Settings menu. I know that the GenieGo is working because the original GenieGo app on my iPad is working fine. I also tried doing a reinstall after an iPad reboot. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

When streaming from the GenieGo to your devices I take it you can't fast forward? I don't see any controls for it.


----------



## dennisj00

If it's a live stream, there's no trickplay. If it's a recorded stream, you should be able o use the scrub bar. I found it doesn't work until a few minutes into the program.

I've also been unable to schedule recordings to a Genie or HR2x.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Bill Broderick said:


> The updated app won't allow me to register my iPad to GenieGo. After naming the iPad (I've tried the same name that I've named it in the GenieGo app and a different name), it asks me to enter my DirecTV.com password. When I do, it tells me that I've entered an incorrect password (which I haven't).
> 
> I tried logging the app out of DirecTV and then logging back in, to see if that would have any effect. After allowing me to log back into DirecTV, it still tells me that I've entered the wrong password when I try to register my iPad.
> 
> I only have 3 devices registered to my GenieGo (this iPad, an Android phone and my PC). So, it's not a matter of too many devices already being registered.





Bill Broderick said:


> This morning, in an attempt to fix my problem with the updated app not allowing me to register my GenieGo, I reinstalled the app. Now it doesn't even show mr the GenieGo option in the Settings menu. I know that the GenieGo is working because the original GenieGo app on my iPad is working fine. I also tried doing a reinstall after an iPad reboot. Any suggestions?


I think that I have this sorted out. When I reinstalled the app, the old version got downloaded from the app store, which is why the GenieGo option was missing in the settings menu (CoPilot was also missing). Later, the App Store showed that there was an update available. Once I updated it for a second time, the GenieGo option returned. When I tried to register the iPad, using the same name that I used to register it with the GenieGo iPhone app, I started getting a 1007 error. Earlier in this thread, someone mentioned registering it with the same name as it's registered in the GenieGO app. But apparently , that's not permitted (at least not while it's still registered via the app). Once I gave it a different name, it registered with no problem.


----------



## Billzebub

TheRatPatrol said:


> When streaming from the GenieGo to your devices I take it you can't fast forward? I don't see any controls for it.


Yes, I believe you are right. While I like the fact that it's included in the Directv app, I think losing the fast forward ability is a major step backward. Hopefully this will be corrected in future versions.


----------



## Laxguy

Billzebub said:


> Yes, I believe you are right. While I like the fact that it's included in the Directv app, I think losing the fast forward ability is a major step backward. Hopefully this will be corrected in future versions.


The Devil you say! We could earlier? My OoH is basically kaput based on my poor u/l speed, so haven't monitored it a lot.


----------



## Billzebub

Laxguy said:


> The Devil you say! We could earlier? My OoH is basically kaput based on my poor u/l speed, so haven't monitored it a lot.


It was pretty useless when streaming but worked well with programs loaded onto the IPad.


----------



## Laxguy

You can use the scrubber to FF.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Laxguy said:


> You can use the scrubber to FF.


Thanks, I see the scrubber now for recoreded shows but if you start watching something thats still recording (something live) you can't FF.


----------



## NR4P

The current GG app has FF for OOH (enough abbreviations?) but performance was poor. For example if you hit 30 sec skip, it could take longer than that to execute with OOH. So removing it from the new CoPilot app may be the solution.

Has anyone installed the new app and used GG on both the old and new apps?
Does the content from one, become usable on the other app?
If you downloaded something on the GG app, will CoPilot see it?

i have some GG content and don't want to mess that up with trying CoPilot for GG just yet if the content isn't usable on both. And using up a license if they aren't transferable between the two apps.


----------



## Steve

NR4P said:


> i have some GG content and don't want to mess that up with trying CoPilot for GG just yet if the content isn't usable on both. And using up a license if they aren't transferable between the two apps.


Pretty sure I saw a post somewhere that the content had to be re-downloaded for the new app. I wasn't able to transfer the license, either, even though it was the same device.


----------



## Billzebub

Laxguy said:


> You can use the scrubber to FF.


The problem I have with using the scrubber is that you have to guess how far to advance.


----------



## Steve

Billzebub said:


> The problem I have with using the scrubber is that you have to guess how far to advance.


The iPad app scrubber does update the time, as you move along it.


----------



## Laxguy

Nice image/illustration! It - the scrubber (as well as Sheldon)- could be smoother and easier.


----------



## mrdobolina

I'm going to call myself out on "everything is amazing, no one is happy." I only just discovered the 30 second skip forward in the GenieGo app, and I'm really bummed that it doesn't exist in the new "one app to rule them all" for the iPad. Luckily I mostly use the Android app, and it's still there in that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have to say that my level of dissatisfaction on the 30-second skip for Genie Go was fairly low anyway especially with streaming. I'm not worried about its absence.


----------



## Laxguy

NR4P, Steve-

I speculated that having the old app and the new app on the iPad may not be a good idea. Especially if you start duplicating shows. It seems that shows are stored in the app, or closely connected, so that if you delete the app from iPad, the shows go away, too. 
So for that, and general reasons of being tidy, I quickly deleted the GG only app.


----------



## dennisj00

Yes, I had 14.7 Gb on the iPad within the GG client. Registering the same device name on the new app rendered the GG app useless.

It may be possible to 'share' the downloads with the PC or Mac app using the same directory but I ask 'Why' and I'm not inclined to try it!

I'm finding 5 devices isn't enough especially to use two on one device.


----------



## Laxguy

Yikes! Almost 15 Gigs! I am thinking new computer, and min. internal HD will be a Terrabyte. Same for next iPad, have to up to 64 Gigs. Or change m.o..


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Registering *the same device name* on the new app rendered the GG app useless.


I was unable to do that, because that name still had 22 days on its "lease", since I only recently installed it on that relatively new iPad Air.


----------



## NR4P

Appreciate the fast feedback.

With the GG app loaded up with 10 hours of content in the past 48 hours for my next trip, I'll keep using that for a little while longer.

Will use CoPilot for other functions besides GG.

You guys saved me some headaches with the transition, thank you


----------



## Bill Broderick

dennisj00 said:


> Yes, I had 14.7 Gb on the iPad within the GG client. Registering the same device name on the new app rendered the GG app useless.


I wasn't able to register my iPad in the new app, using the same name that I had used in the GG app. I received a "1007" error message each time that I attempted this. Changing the name from "Bill's iPad" to "My iPad" in the new app allowed my iPad to be registered.

Maybe the problem wasn't with the fact that it was a duplicate name. Maybe the new app doesn't like special characters, such as apostrophes.


----------



## Laxguy

I've been under the impression that it wants the actual name you've given the device. At least that's what I do, but I never use default names.


----------



## Steve

Unless I'm doing something wrong, it doesn't look like the integrated Genie Go app can download while the app is in the background or the iPad screen has timed out. A download in progress will abort once the app is no longer actively running in the foreground.

This is a step backwards from the Genie Go app for iPhone, which continues to run in the background and notifies me as downloads complete.


----------



## dennisj00

I noticed that too Steve, when I was putting the 14 Gb back in the new app. I just start playing an hour program and it downloads the others.

Edit: After I've put the download selections in the queue. . .


----------



## dennisj00

Both the old GG (on iPad3) and the new DAFI spin endlessly (logging in on GG and 'Retrieving application configuration').

However the PC client works. Something going on on the backend?

Edit: After about 5 minutes, DAFI gives 'Unable to Retrieve Configuration' dialog. Dismissing it continues the spin.


----------



## gpg

DAFI is working for me.


----------



## dennisj00

Just tried it in home and after killing multi-task, it asked for login credentials and finally brought up home page.


----------



## tpm1999

The app has been working great since I was able to download the correct version. I suppose the next steps are unified iPhone and Android apps along with eventually building the Genie Go hardware into a future Genie itself.


----------



## dennisj00

'Currently Watching' is showing a program that is recording. Not the program that we're watching on HR34-700.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> 'Currently Watching' is showing a program that is recording. Not the program that we're watching on HR34-700.


Hmm, that IS a tough one...


----------



## FussyBob

Birdieman30 said:


> But, if you have an iPad 1 you are out of luck. The DirecTv app for iPad requires iOS 6+ to run. The lack of memory in the iPad 1 does not allow for iOS6+. So, no DirecTv on the iPad 1.
> Can't even run the old app version.


This really sucks! So I have a perfectly working iPad 1 that ran the previously DTV app flawlessly, enjoy watching programming on my back deck and now DTV is forcing me to buy another newer iPad. Why couldn't they just keep the older app for us iPad 1 owners?


----------



## Laxguy

It's a mystery to me. Some lay the blame at Apple's feet; others at the devs who make the GG software.


----------



## Steve

FussyBob said:


> This really sucks! So I have a perfectly working iPad 1 that ran the previously DTV app flawlessly, enjoy watching programming on my back deck and now DTV is forcing me to buy another newer iPad. Why couldn't they just keep the older app for us iPad 1 owners?


Have you tried installing the directv iPhone app on the iPad 1? Not sure it'll install, but if it does, may be a way to continue to watch some programming.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Have you tried installing the directv iPhone app on the iPad 1? Not sure it'll install, but if it does, may be a way to continue to watch some programming.


iPhone app only supports iOS6 or later as well


----------



## TheRatPatrol

peds48 said:


> iPhone app only supports iOS6 or later as well


Actually its 6.1 or later. I had 6 and the iPad app wouldn't update until I upgraded.


----------



## The Merg

Posting this here since I don't see another thread for this...

iPad App v2.3.7
GenieGo Firmware v1.6.p14-77861S
HR44-700 0x79e

Issue: GenieGo to HR44 Not Working
I downloaded the new version and checked out the new inclusive GenieGo capability. I found that while on my home network, the app would list the shows that are in my HR44, but when selecting them, I did not have the option to download the show or stream the show to my iPad. If I am connecting via OOH, the iPad app does not see the HR44 at all.

I found that if I perform a 30 second reset on the GG, the HR44 is then fully accessible. This lasts for about a day and then the HR44 is not accessible again for the GG from within the iPad app.

I am not having this issue with the HR34 or HR24 on my network.

Anyone else seeing this?

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KSrB2000

The Merg said:


> Posting this here since I don't see another thread for this...
> 
> iPad App v2.3.7
> GenieGo Firmware v1.6.p14-77861S
> HR44-700 0x79e
> 
> Issue: GenieGo to HR44 Not Working
> I downloaded the new version and checked out the new inclusive GenieGo capability. I found that while on my home network, the app would list the shows that are in my HR44, but when selecting them, I did not have the option to download the show or stream the show to my iPad. If I am connecting via OOH, the iPad app does not see the HR44 at all.
> 
> I found that if I perform a 30 second reset on the GG, the HR44 is then fully accessible. This lasts for about a day and then the HR44 is not accessible again for the GG from within the iPad app.
> 
> I am not having this issue with the HR34 or HR24 on my network.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have an HR-34 and I've been seeing this exact same result since the update of my HR34 to the latest NR a couple weeks ago. I hoped it would fix when the integrated directv app came out but it didn't. I have been waiting until after the holiday season to call because I expect customer service is both busier than usual and the best help is on vacation.


----------



## The Merg

That's interesting since I don't have that issue with my HR34 and I think it is on the same release as the HR44. I might try the HR44 on a newer version to see if the issue persists.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thommason

KSrB2000 said:


> I have an HR-34 and I've been seeing this exact same result since the update of my HR34 to the latest NR a couple weeks ago. I hoped it would fix when the integrated directv app came out but it didn't. I have been waiting until after the holiday season to call because I expect customer service is both busier than usual and the best help is on vacation.


I have iPad app version 2.3.7, GenieGO firmware 1.6.p14-77861S, H44-700 Receiver. I have no problems using GenieGO with a mac but the whole iPad app integration thing seems very flakey. It periodically loses contact with the Genie and then can only reconnect after terminating and restarting the app. Even when in contact with Genie it is often not able to get past downloading playlist spinning wheel. When it does I can queue shows for download but nothing actually downloads.


----------



## Laxguy

Is it possible your iPad is full or nearly so?


----------



## thommason

Laxguy said:


> Is it possible your iPad is full or nearly so?


34 GB free


----------



## Steve

thommason said:


> I have iPad app version 2.3.7, GenieGO firmware 1.6.p14-77861S, H44-700 Receiver. I have no problems using GenieGO with a mac but the whole iPad app integration thing seems very flakey. It periodically loses contact with the Genie and then can only reconnect after terminating and restarting the app. Even when in contact with Genie it is often not able to get past downloading playlist spinning wheel. When it does I can queue shows for download but nothing actually downloads.


I'm seeing the same thing. Some days it works fine. Other days, I see the app frequently trying to connect to the GenieGo device. I also had to remove an auto-download series and reselect it in order to get it to auto-download. Before that, I watched it sit there for two days with no transciding activity, even though there were 5 episodes ready to be converted.

Today, everything seems to be working as expected. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## Steve

I currently have 10 transcoded shows in Genie device storage, as you can see on my iPhone (below). When I select "ready to download" on the iPad app, however, only 8 shows appear. I tried refreshing the iPad screen. I even quit the iPad app from the multi-task tray and restarted it. The iPad screen shot below was taken right after I did that.


----------



## mrdobolina

I feel like this "integrated" app should have gone through a little more beta testing before being released in the wild. I am finding it crashes frequently when trying to use the app as it was originally intended, and crashes even more frequently when using the GenieGo aspect. I was trying to prepare and download a bunch of shows/movies for my wife the other day, and I would select a show to "download to iPad" and the app would crash. Go to download a prepared show...crash. Try to cancel a preparation...crash. Try to look at what's on the iPad...crash. 

Overall, the experience is now just SLOW. It takes forever to bring up a show's info in playlist mode and guide mode. Moving the live TV window or resizing it is another laggy experience. While I fully appreciate the integration, I can't wait for them to clean and polish it to shimmery perfection.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree. It seems at times it spends more time loading and looking for GG in between crashes-- even if you were just in the Playlist and back from the Guide.

I'd like to see the 'Search', search the Playlist (when in the Playlist) like it did in the stand-alone client.


----------



## mrdobolina

On another note...

Remember when we lost remote functionality for the PIG/PIL? I found a workaround using the DAFI App. Or perhaps this has been discussed/discovered before? Anyway, recently I was playing around with the app and also had a remote in my hands. I brought up the guide with the remote, and then was looking at a show's info from the live streaming section of the app. I clicked on "watch on tv", expecting the guide to fall off of the tv and the show to pop up. Instead, the show started playing in the PIG! 

Not an elegant solution for those who wanted to be able to change stations in the PIG to avoid spoilers or sports scores, but still, I found it neat.


----------



## inkahauts

I wonder if you could Pause the show via the app.


----------



## mrdobolina

I don't think so. I tried to change the channel using the in-app remote and it didn't work. Thinking perhaps that even the ip remote commands don't work in the PIG, but somehow the "Watch on TV" command does without removing the guide/list from the tv. But, I'll give it a try later. 

BTW, all of this was tested on my Genie (HR44-500)


----------



## Go Beavs

Let me add my name to the list of users who miss the FF or 30 SKIP button.

The scrub bar is fine for watching stuff while seated or standing still but when you're working out (stair stepper, elliptical machine, ect.) it's a super big pain to operate that damned thing.

I gave up on it this morning because I couldn't get to the start of the show after the commercials. Either too far or too early. Hey, there's a skip back button, why not a skip ahead?

Anyway, I hope it returns in a later version.


----------



## dennisj00

But if you think about it, the play selection from the Playlist on the iPad isn't any different from selecting from the playlist via the remote and DVR. You just happened to be in the Guide - which you can also select something to play.

And I haven't figured out when the scrub bar starts working. Not in the first few minutes.


----------



## Billzebub

After successfully viewing programs out of home yesterday, today my HR 22 and HR 24 appear on my playlist but my HR 34 doesn't. Called home and the 34 is connected to the network and can see the other DVRs and they can see it. Restated the iPad but no go. Of course I'm not home to restart the genie go so I guess I'm out of luck. Very disappointing.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub

Billzebub said:


> After successfully viewing programs out of home yesterday, today my HR 22 and HR 24 appear on my playlist but my HR 34 doesn't. Called home and the 34 is connected to the network and can see the other DVRs and they can see it. Restated the iPad but no go. Of course I'm not home to restart the genie go so I guess I'm out of luck. Very disappointing.Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Had my wife reboot the 34. Works fine now

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jagrim

Though I like the integration of GenieGo into the DAFI app, it has made the use of GenieGo almost useless. My GenieGo has worked almost flawlessly until the integration. Now it is almost useless.

I can see all playlists from all DVR's but can only download programs that have a single item in the folder. Since I have multiple DVR's, I often double record (90%) or have several episodes stored for future viewing. None of those shows are available for download even though a single recording on any DVR will download. I have confirmed this behavior by deleting duplicate recordings then the option to download to iPad returns. This is totally unacceptable.

Resetting the GenieGo and restarting the STB's has had no affect on this issue.

The other major flaw is the transfer of recordings to the iPad. The app has to be open which makes using the iPad useless. It should transfer data in the background as it did with the original app.




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027

Steve said:


> I currently have 10 transcoded shows in Genie device storage, as you can see on my iPhone (below). When I select "ready to download" on the iPad app, however, only 8 shows appear. I tried refreshing the iPad screen. I even quit the iPad app from the multi-task tray and restarted it. The iPad screen shot below was taken right after I did that.


Are any of the remaining shows PPV or OnDemand? I've noticed that those shows don't show up on the DVR list.


----------



## Steve

woj027 said:


> Are any of the remaining shows PPV or OnDemand? I've noticed that those shows don't show up on the DVR list.


No PPV or On Demand in the mix. All were shows already transcoded by GG from regular recordings. The iPhone and PC clients listed them just fine, but the iPad only showed 8 out of 10.

This morning I know I have 9 shows in ready to download, and the iPad client is displaying all of them, so not a consistent issue.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not seeing the multiple playlist problem on the new DAFI with GG. In fact, the old GG client on my wife's iPad only shows one program of duplicates. . . whether in a folder with other episodes or individually.


----------



## jagrim

dennisj00 said:


> I'm not seeing the multiple playlist problem on the new DAFI with GG. In fact, the old GG client on my wife's iPad only shows one program of duplicates. . . whether in a folder with other episodes or individually.


I reconfirmed it again by deleting recordings until a single recording was available then the single recording is then available to download. It also doesn't matter which DVR as it is across the entire setup.

I also noticed earlier today that OOH was not 100%. Not all recordings on a DVR would show up. None are VOD or OTA. No rhyme or reason.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh

jagrim said:


> I also noticed earlier today that OOH was not 100%. Not all recordings on a DVR would show up. None are VOD or OTA. No rhyme or reason.


Can you list a couple that aren't showing up?


----------



## jagrim

trh said:


> Can you list a couple that aren't showing up?


Going from memory as I am home now. I may get the wrong DVR name but you should get the point.

I had (3) recordings of "Person of Interest"- 1on HR 34 and (2) others on HR24-500 (Upstairs & Study). Only the 34 recording was showing up.

I had (10) recordings of "Two and a Half Men" that are split between the Hr34 a HR24-500 (Study). Only the Study recordings were showing up on OOH.

I could see if one specific DVR was not showing up but not the mish-mash of recordings.

No rhyme or reason.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00

I just spent the last hour or so trying the PC client and the DAFI / IOS client on iPad4. In general, most anything I tried to stream on the PC client worked fine. Probably less than 50% streamed from the iPad the first time.

Also DAFI took lots longer to start and play reliably. With a couple of crashes, it's not as stable and needs restarting after killing the multi-task more than the GG client for the ipad ever needed.


----------



## rcw119

GenieGo integration opportunities. Two of them have already been well documented here. The third...I must be missing something...

1. 30 second skip/FF
2. Downloading in the background
3. Deleting a program - I can't find where to do that!


----------



## Steve

rcw119 said:


> 3. Deleting a program - I can't find where to do that!


From the playlist , select the "on ipad" tab. Select a recording and go to "more info". There's a small "delete from iPad" trashcan above the cast and crew.


----------



## Go Beavs

rcw119 said:


> GenieGo integration opportunities. Two of them have already been well documented here. The third...I must be missing something...
> 
> 1. 30 second skip/FF
> 2. Downloading in the background
> 3. Deleting a program - I can't find where to do that!


Downloading in the background would be awesome. I tried loading up my ipad before leaving on vacation and it went to sleep in the middle of the download and has to start again when I wake it. "Looking for GenieGo", it says. It really needs to work like the old GenieGo app in this regard.

Using the scrub bar to ff through commercials is frustrating at best. Please bring back the 30 skip button.


----------



## dennisj00

Until it's upgraded, when you're downloading a group of programs, start one playing and go take a shower. (or something)


----------



## rcw119

Steve said:


> From the playlist , select the "on ipad" tab. Select a recording and go to "more info". There's a small "delete from iPad" trashcan above the cast and crew.


Well that is intuitive. #notactuallyintuitive

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone else having issues logging in using the iPad app? I can log in using the internet site but not the app. Thanks


----------



## peds48

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyone else having issues logging in using the iPad app? I can log in using the internet site but not the app. Thanks


I was logged in and logged out and the app now gives me an error...thanks


----------



## rcw119

rcw119 said:


> Well that is intuitive. #notactuallyintuitive
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I figured out my first problem with this. When you are in airplane mode the more info button doesn't display. No way to delete things when in airplane mode.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00

Is anybody having trouble with DAFI ? Ours just spin on 'Retrieving App Configuration' on both iPads. 

We did upgrade to 7.1 yesterday. PC client is fine.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> Is anybody having trouble with DAFI ? Ours just spin on 'Retrieving App Configuration' on both iPads.
> 
> We did upgrade to 7.1 yesterday. PC client is fine.


my DAFI works fine, although I am still on 7.0.6 since I can't update.


----------



## dennisj00

And why can't you update?

I just deleted the app and re-installed. Got all the splash screens and then a OOH setup request. Exiting that it crashed and I'm back to 'Retrieving App configuration'.

Something is fubar.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> And why can't you update?


because I don't want to loose my jailbreak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00

Deleted app, rebooted and re-installed. Same 'Retrieving App Configuration' spin. No user / pw. or splash screens.


----------



## peds48

Glad I did not update!


----------



## Steve

DAFI's working fine on my iPad under 7.1. I haven't tried deleting and re-installing, however.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> DAFI's working fine on my iPad under 7.1. I haven't tried deleting and re-installing, however.


Which iPad do you have? there were a few changes on how 64 and 32 bit are handle by the iOS. SO perhaps only the Airs are having issues?


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> Which iPad do you have? there were a few changes on how 64 and 32 bit are handle by the iOS. SO perhaps only the Airs are having issues?


I have an Air.


----------



## dennisj00

iPad4 and 3 - neither work with 7.1


----------



## dennisj00

Whatever was the problem last night apparently cleared up. I killed the multi-task, started up DAFI and got login prompt after all the splash.

It only crashed two or three times while I was loading up downloads. (not while downloading but selecting).


----------



## dennisj00

Just a heads up for OOH, I had deleted the DAFI client on iPad earlier this week after the 7.1 upgrade and re-installed.

This morning, I tried OOH and it said it wasn't setup.

Upon returning home, DAFI failed in the setup and test several times - even though the ports are open on the router from before.

I went to the PC client to do the setup. It asked for router type and login credentials. (iPad client didn't). It then returned that the ports were already setup but couldn't be used. One trip through the cycle, it added two blank lines in the port forwarding.

It took a couple of passes to test correctly, but it ended up putting 'nomad7771' and 'nomad9213' in as names -- the exact info that was in the router before all this started!


----------



## jacobp

My system setup is as follows: One Genie (HR44-200) and two HR24s and a GenieGo. I've had the GenieGo from the day it was released and I've never had any problems using the GenieGo app on my iPad to "see" the playlists on my Genie and two other HR24s and then being able to download recorded programs to my iPad.

Yesterday, after the new national release firmware for the Genie was downloaded (x808), i noticed that I cannot "see" any of the programs that were recorded on my Genie. The programs recorded on both of the HR24s show up fine on the GenieGo and i am able to download all of those programs.

I also tried the GenieGo capabilities of the new DirecTV app. Using that app, I am able to "see" and stream programs recorded on the Genie, but I cannot download any of them to the GenieGo. Programs recorded on the HR24s can also be seen on the DTV app, and when i select any such program, an option is presented to "Download to iPad." That option is absent for any program recorded on the Genie.

As stated above, i have the x808 software on the Genie, the latest DTV app on my iPad, iOS 7.1 on the iPad.

AFter spending nearly two hours on the phone with DTV, no fix occurred. We tried resetting the GenieGo (30 sec reset and the two minute reset), RBR and unplugging/replugging the Genie and each of the other DVRs. We also tried deleting and reinstalling the DTV apps. None of this worked.

So now i turn here. Any ideas?? Is anyone having this issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Why can't we fast forward while recording and streaming a live program? I like to watch a show on the main TV while streaming a sporting event on my iPad. I hope they fix this.


----------



## dennisj00

There are no NCAA Basketball games listed in upcoming on DAFI.


----------



## Blitz68

I can log into the Directv app but when I try to connect to my GenieGO and it asks for my password for security reasons it keeps telling me it is wrong. Obviously it isn't as I logged into the app.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

Blitz68 said:


> I can log into the Directv app but when I try to connect to my GenieGO and it asks for my password for security reasons it keeps telling me it is wrong. Obviously it isn't as I logged into the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Are you trying to connect in your network? Have not seen where the app asks for a password to connect to GG


----------



## Blitz68

peds48 said:


> Are you trying to connect in your network? Have not seen where the app asks for a password to connect to GG

















Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

Don't remember seeing those. But it was a long time since I paired my GG with my iPad, so things has changed since


----------



## Blitz68

peds48 said:


> Don't remember seeing those. But it was a long time since I paired my GG with my iPad, so things has changed since


 I had it working with the GenieGO app, just not GenieGO via the DirecTV app.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

Blitz68 said:


> I can log into the Directv app but when I try to connect to my GenieGO and it asks for my password for security reasons it keeps telling me it is wrong. Obviously it isn't as I logged into the app.





Blitz68 said:


> I had it working with the GenieGO app, just not GenieGO via the DirecTV app.


You need a different license for each app, even if they're both on the same iPad. So having both apps on there means it's using 2 of your 5 licenses.

If the GenieGo app was installed more than 30 days ago, however, you can delete it and re-use that license for the DIRECTV for iPad app.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Blitz68 said:


> I had it working with the GenieGO app, just not GenieGO via the DirecTV app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I had the same problem when the DirecTV app was expanded to include GenieGo capability. The solution to my problem is described in post 28 in this thread. The problem has to do with a single device having both the GenieGo and DirecTV apps installed (and attempting to connect to GenieGO). In my case, I was using the same device name when connecting the DirecTV app as I used to connect the GenieGO app. When I changed the name of the device (Bills iPad2 instead if Bills iPad), when attempting to connect to GenieGO through the DirecTV app, the password worked and I was able to connect to the GenieGO. I haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## Steve

Bill Broderick said:


> When I changed the name of the device (Bills iPad2 instead if Bills iPad), when attempting to connect to GenieGO through the DirecTV app, the password worked and I was able to connect to the GenieGO.


Because two licenses can't share the same device name. Had the GenieGo app been installed more than 30 days earlier, you could have deleted it from the iPad, and then called the DIRECTV app "Bill's iPad", using only one license.


----------



## Blitz68

Bill Broderick said:


> I had the same problem when the DirecTV app was expanded to include GenieGo capability. The solution to my problem is described in post 28 in this thread. The problem has to do with a single device having both the GenieGo and DirecTV apps installed (and attempting to connect to GenieGO). In my case, I was using the same device name when connecting the DirecTV app as I used to connect the GenieGO app. When I changed the name of the device (Bills iPad2 instead if Bills iPad), when attempting to connect to GenieGO through the DirecTV app, the password worked and I was able to connect to the GenieGO. I haven't had a problem since then.


Changed name, still same error.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Blitz68

Anybody???


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

Blitz68 said:


> Changed name, still same error.


Same error, meaning "incorrect password", per your post above?

Just to make sure, have you tried logging in with that same password to your directv.com web account? If that works, then next thing I'd try is uninstalling the iPad app and re-installing it. Perhaps some preferences got corrupted.


----------



## Blitz68

Steve said:


> Same error, meaning "incorrect password", per your post above?
> 
> Just to make sure, have you tried logging in with that same password to your directv.com web account? If that works, then next thing I'd try is uninstalling the iPad app and re-installing it. Perhaps some preferences got corrupted.


I've done both....still nothing.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

Blitz68 said:


> I've done both....still nothing.


Sounds like something's amiss with your registration info on their servers, then. If you've already gone the CSR route with no success, I'd call back and ask to have your issue escalated to case management.


----------



## Blitz68

Steve said:


> Sounds like something's amiss with your registration info on their servers, then. If you've already gone the CSR route with no success, I'd call back and ask to have your issue escalated to case management.


Works fine with the GenieGO app, just not the DirecTV app.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

Blitz68 said:


> Works fine with the GenieGO app, just not the DirecTV app.


Maybe you simply can't have GenieGo registered twice on the same device? :scratchin I never tried, to be honest. I already have 5 licenses in use, so I can't test by adding the iPhone client to my iPad.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Maybe you simply can't have GenieGo registered twice on the same device? :scratchin I never tried, to be honest. I already have 5 licenses in use, so I can't test by adding the iPhone client to my iPad.


They are both running fine on my iPad Air


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> They are both running fine on my iPad Air


Well there goes _that _theory!


----------



## dennisj00

I always skip the last few minutes of commercials of 'John Stewart' to see his final 'moment of Zen' but today on 2 different episodes on the DAFI streaming via GenieGo, the program quit before that ending. It was available from the DVR.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> I always skip the last few minutes of commercials of 'John Stewart' to see his final 'moment of Zen' but today on 2 different episodes on the DAFI streaming via GenieGo, the program quit before that ending. It was available from the DVR.


you can always catch it from the beginning of Steven


----------



## Bill Broderick

peds48 said:


> They are both running fine on my iPad Air


Just to head off the question of whether the problem exists on some iPad models and not others, both apps are running fine on my iPad Retina Display (4th gen iPad) and my iPad mine Retina Display (current gen iPad mini).


----------



## dennisj00

peds48 said:


> you can always catch it from the beginning of Steven


Only if you record Colbert -which I do.

However, my point was the GenieGo wasn't streaming to the end of the show.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> Only if you record Colbert -which I do.
> 
> However, my point was the GenieGo wasn't streaming to the end of the show.


you would think that whoever records Jon records Colbert as well....


----------



## dennisj00

peds48 said:


> you would think that whoever records Jon records Colbert as well....


That has nothing to do with the issue!! And I just checked today's - the Colbert doesn't include the end of JS so you're wrong.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> That has nothing to do with the issue!! And I just checked today's - the Colbert doesn't include the end of JS so you're wrong.


mine always does!. I just watched yesterday's episode and it started with the MOZ with JS. you have to rewind.


----------



## lugnutathome

Since the update before last I am seeing sporadic insufficient bandwidth errors on my iPads (2 or Air) when streaming programming. Did the bandwidth requirement jump? I'm on a 5mb pipe (copper DSL) with no way for faster for 12 to 18 months yet.

My wireless is "N" 2.4ghz (4 WAPs (450mb) connected via full gig hardwired net) and had been fine other than a jumpy image in action scenes which I assumed was the iPad2's limited resources but its the same on the new Air as well.

Don "progress took me backwards" Bolton


----------



## dennisj00

Don, do you have your WAPs channels fixed? Is it possible they're walking on each other. 'inSSIDER' can help if the laptop has a 2.4 N card.

I've used more streaming from GG but did use some of the direct from the Golf channel from Thursday - Sunday with no major glitches. But I have the iPad on 5Ghz band.


----------



## Blitz68

I can log into the Directv app but when I try to connect to my GenieGO and it asks for my password for security reasons it keeps telling me it is wrong. Obviously it isn't as I logged into the app.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Blitz68

I re downloaded the GenieGO app and it worked flawlessly, but the DirecTV app GenieGO keeps failing my DirecTV password.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## poppo

I have not installed this yet on my iPad becasue I am still on 6.0.1 (and it needs 6.1 or better) and I am reluctant to upgrade to 7 as I really hate many of the changes they made. 

Anyway, we installed this on my wife's iPad that is on 7 and were messing around with it a bit. I'm not sure which screen it's on, but it's the one that shows you the DVRs and gives you the option to validate them. There is a green ball to the left of each one and on the right side is a button that says "turn off". Clicking on it does seem to turn off the DVR (although I was looking for something to restrict access to certain DVRs). Anyway, the button stays at "turn off" and clicking it again does nothing. Is this by design for some reason or should it not change to "turn on"? Because I found no other way to turn the DVR back on from the app.

Also, probably a stupid question but what do DAFI and OOH stand for? I see those used several times in this thread.


----------



## dennisj00

DAFI is Directv App for iPad. . .and OOH is Out Of Home streaming. . .


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> There is a green ball to the left of each one and on the right side is a button that says "turn off". Clicking on it does seem to turn off the DVR (although I was looking for something to restrict access to certain DVRs). Anyway, the button stays at "turn off" and clicking it again does nothing. Is this by design for some reason or should it not change to "turn on"? Because I found no other way to turn the DVR back on from the app.
> 
> Also, probably a stupid question but what do DAFI and OOH stand for? I see those used several times in this thread.


No, that is just a test command. in order to turn on the DVR press any "main" button like Guide for example, this will turn ON your DVR

DAFI = DirecTV app for iPad
OOH = Out of Home


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> No, that is just a test command. in order to turn on the DVR press any "main" button like Guide for example, this will turn ON your DVR


Thanks. I did look at the "remote", but was looking specifically for the power button and never tried any of the other ones.


----------



## PhilipDC

Won't stream anything Out of Home to my Ipad. Deleted GenieGo app, running through Directv app. Out of Home is enabled, it finds my receiver, loads my playlist, passes all the tests in Settings. But when I click on a show and hit Watch, I either get "Video Player--Video streaming is unavailable. Please try again later (2100)" or it just spins and spins. 

Overall, Nomad/GenieGo has been very disappointing--just not dependable at all. Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't.


----------



## peds48

When you are OOH, are you on WIFi? the iPad won't stream on cellular....


----------



## PhilipDC

Yes, on Wifi.


----------



## peds48

PhilipDC said:


> Yes, on Wifi.


Have you tried multiple places on WiFi? some places bock ports that won't leet you stream


----------



## poppo

Are you sure your home Internet connection has sufficient upload bandwidth?


----------



## PhilipDC

I have FIOS Internet, so no worries about upload bandwidth. I haven't tried different wifi locations, but that's the thing about GenieGo--its inconsistency. I've streamed from work many times without a problem.

Same thing at home--it will download a show sometimes without a problem, other times, it will just sit on "waiting to download".

GenieGo is a great idea, just poorly executed whether it's the hardware, the software, or both.


----------



## Laxguy

Or internet connection.


----------



## dennisj00

I was using DAFI OOH this morning and noticed that there are many more streaming channels available now than before. It also lets you set downloads (when you return home) from ready to download and set any records in the guide.


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Or internet connection.


Right on! I have used GG for about 2 years with 0 problems


----------



## rcw119

Go to delete a series from "Manage Series Downloads" and the app crashes.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

rcw119 said:


> Go to delete a series from "Manage Series Downloads" and the app crashes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


First thing to do is to reboot your iPad. if than does not help, remove the app and reinstall


----------



## PhilipDC

Laxguy said:


> Or internet connection.





peds48 said:


> Right on! I have used GG for about 2 years with 0 problems


As I said, my Internet connection is plenty strong enough for GenieGo. I find it funny that right after peds says "zero problems", he tells someone else they might need to remove the app and re-install. Not exactly a vote of confidence for stable software...


----------



## peds48

PhilipDC said:


> As I said, my Internet connection is plenty strong enough for GenieGo. I find it funny that right after peds says "zero problems", he tells someone else they might need to remove the app and re-install. Not exactly a vote of confidence for stable software...


Just because I have never had a problem, it does not mean that everyone will not have issues, that is naive to believe that.


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> Just because I have never had a problem, it does not mean that everyone will not have issues, that is naive to believe that.


 :up:

E.g., I have to uninstall/re-install my ESPN radio app at least once every month or so to clear up something that caused it not to work properly. And it's been updated since iOS 7 was installed.


----------

